# I'm so new, no private msgs



## Debra Giannini (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm not ignoring you, kind sailors, but just learned I cannot respond to pm until I have 10 or more responses so please help me by responding in the thread, thanks.
dancing at community dance at Reed tonight, not much of a contra dancer, but would consider salsa / swing for partnered styles.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## snokid (Oct 25, 2016)

Welcome aboard!
Bob


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, welcome to Sailnut.
Just keep posting here until you are over 10 or so posts.

Care to elaborate: "dancing at community dance at Reed tonight".
Sounds like fun.


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Yes sounds interesting,tell more and pics when you can....Ralph


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

CalebD said:


> Yeah, welcome to Sailnut.
> Just keep posting here until you are over 10 or so posts.
> 
> Care to elaborate: "dancing at community dance at Reed tonight".
> Sounds like fun.


Contra dance is a traditional folk dance style often done in social clubs. It has roots in English and Scottish dance and was popular in New England and Appalachia. Contra dance clubs are popular with many singles because the music is quiet accoustic type and there is a lot of social interaction.


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello Debra,

You need 10 or more _posts_, not responses to PM. So tell us more about this dancing or something.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to the asylum. Just post a few things here on what boats ya like and wanna do.... 

A good way to get some experience is walk the docks or stop by a club that has racing. Most will grab someone for crew, ballast technician, and its a great way to learn. My club has a table for every race where people sit that are looking for a ride, not matter the experience. Extremely rare anyone is left behind. I think I heard about it once in my 5 years so far.

Good luck!


----------



## Debra Giannini (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks, Andy!


----------



## Debra Giannini (Sep 29, 2017)

I have ventured into some of the contra circles here in Portland.
Haven't felt drawn to it like salsa, swing, other forms
The music is lovely.


----------



## Debra Giannini (Sep 29, 2017)

What? This sounds perfect. I'm in Portland, Oregon, and poking around have found a number of lovely, gated-community kinda things . . . but not the "right neighborhoods" for me! 
Where's your club? I'm not "married" to the Portland area, by the way.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Debra Giannini said:


> What? This sounds perfect. I'm in Portland, Oregon, and poking around have found a number of lovely, gated-community kinda things . . . but not the "right neighborhoods" for me!
> Where's your club? I'm not "married" to the Portland area, by the way.


We are in Minnesota. Wayzata Yacht Club. Most boats are off the lake now of course, we are getting our first snow tomorrow. We do have one more race on Saturday. We are also affiliated with our Apostle Islands Station, which is where the big boats race. Usually about once a month in a very beautiful environment. I am planning to haul out on Nov. 11th, as long as the ice stays away....


----------

